# What Boctok Is It?



## otto1984 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi,

i've found an old Boctok from my father and i would like to know, what type it is and if its valuable.




























otto


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's a Vostok Komandirskie probably from the early 80s (old style bezel). It's a very nice watch but I'm afraid it's not valuable. Check ebay for Vostok Komandirskie and see the average price those fetch.

I would keep it if I wore you, those things keep on ticking forever and keep great time!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

The winder isn't broke either they're all wobbly!


----------



## otto1984 (Feb 27, 2011)

ive only found this one, but not mine

My link


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

otto1984 said:


> ive only found this one, but not mine
> 
> My link


Hello.

Google Vostok watches,!, there's loads of info out there.

Heres one place to start with, http://www.vostok-watches.com/.

good luck and enjoy your search.


----------



## Vieira (Feb 15, 2010)

I have one that's exactly the same! Bought it on the border between Poland and Kaliningrad for 10 DEM, twelve years ago! Lovely watch, still ticking perfectly, but since that day I still think it was expensive!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, what a hell... a fair price for that watch would be 30 to 40 quid. It has nothing to do with the newer Komandirskies. That one has a plated brass case, the newer models are solid steel and have a different case configuration and movement inside. Doesn't mean they are better, in fact common knowledge says that the old ones where better built and the newer ones lack in quality control.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

@otto1984

FYI: this one was EUR15 off eBay a week ago. Similar age, similar bezel. It's a nice watch, just not particularly valuable.

Here's a thread on a German-language forum with lots and lots of examples of similar pieces (maybe you speak German, as you linked to DE-eBay, otherwise just scroll through and look at the pictures). My favourite is the one on the first page with the Lada on the dial 

-wotsch


----------

